# API White Spot Cure - Safe?



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

Hi Folks

I bought some API White Spot Cure yesterday because a couple of my tiny Phoenix Rasbora have developed, well, white spots...

I wanted to check here first, before I use it, if there is anything to consider in the planted tank and any reason not to use the dosage as directed on the bottle?

Thank you


----------



## John q (11 May 2021)

Can't say about the rasboras but have used api white spot cure as per label instructions and it worked after 1 round of dosing.

Heavily planted tank, varied mix of fish..  rams, rainbow fish, plec, gourami, corydoras, etc. No snails or shrimp at that point.


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

John q said:


> Heavily planted tank, varied mix of fish..  rams, rainbow fish, plec, gourami, corydoras, etc. No snails or shrimp at that point.


Thank you John - I have Amano shrimp, cherries and nerites snails in there. A quick google is telling me not to use it with them


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

The fish are behaving normally, but I understand the parasite can cause them real trouble if it gets out of control and particularly if it gets into the gills.


----------



## John q (11 May 2021)

Yes I was in the process of editing to say check snail and shrimp safety. 

I think if its caught early on ich is a fairly routine and easy to treat condition, however I've no idea how you'd treat it if there's a possibility of harming the invertebrates in there. Sure others will have suggestions.


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

Appreciate it John, I will hold off and see if others have experience with this medicine with shrimp and snails. As usual the internet is telling me 8 contradicting things 

It may be that a half dose would be alright, but I'll feel terrible if I endanger happy healthy creatures


----------



## Hufsa (11 May 2021)

Be sure to check if its ich or something else, there are many diseases that can have white spots. Ich should be like grains of salt almost


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

I'll try and get a photo, which is easier said than done when you need a specific side of a specific fish in focus at a specific time


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

OK, so not so difficult. Is this Ich or is it fungus? One appears to be right on the tail fin, whereas another seems to be right on the body:


----------



## Jonnywylie (11 May 2021)

I'd say that isn't white spot as it looks to big for it to be. White spot is usually finer grain size and sprinkled across the body so to speak... Looks more like secondary infection such as SAP waterlife protozin clears both pretty well.


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

Jonnywylie said:


> White spot is usually finer grain size and sprinkled across the body so to speak... Looks more like secondary infection such as SAP waterlife protozin clears both pretty well.


Thanks @Jonnywylie I hadn't heard of SAP before. It seems like a few things cause little white bumps to form on fish and I don't feel any closer to a diagnosis. It probably doesn't help that my fish are only 2cm long and not the most frequently owned.


----------



## Jonnywylie (11 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> Thanks @Jonnywylie I hadn't heard of SAP before. It seems like a few things cause little white bumps to form on fish and I don't feel any closer to a diagnosis. It probably doesn't help that my fish are only 2cm long and not the most frequently owned.


Saprolegnia is it's full name mate. That's just a guess from my experience though. I'd usually do a meth blue Bath to get a better idea but like you mentioned they're small fish so would be difficult doing that.... The waterlife protozin covers white spot and touches a broad spectrum of other fungus / bacteria issues so could be worth trying if all else fails


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

Thanks again @Jonnywylie - I did a bit of reading on the protozin and I’m not sure that’s safe for shrimp either? Do you have shrimp and snails where you dose it?


----------



## John q (11 May 2021)

I think the protozin contains copper sulfate Joe, so probably not shrimp or snail safe. 

Ntl labs do a white spot cure that's stated as shrimp safe, and I think its active ingredient is Malachite Green, which may have an effect if its saprolegnia.

This isn't something I've really looked into so please do a bit of research before treating on my say so.


----------



## Jonnywylie (11 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> Thanks again @Jonnywylie - I did a bit of reading on the protozin and I’m not sure that’s safe for shrimp either? Do you have shrimp and snails where you dose it?


Ah yeah, it's not safe for shrimp or snails mate


----------



## ScaperJoe (11 May 2021)

I will do @John q and thank you. I’m not in a major rush like I would be if the fish looked like they were at death’s door. I’m reluctant to add stuff to the tank until I’m confident everyone in there can handle it. 

I haven’t got a hospital tank, but I might invest in one while I’m off this week - I know it likely won’t fix the issue in the main tank, but it could help any weak fish recover 🙂👍


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 May 2021)

Protozin is not shrimp or snail safe. Octozin is the one in the Waterlife range which is s&s safe.
Waterlife


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> Protozin is not shrimp or snail safe. Octozin is the one in the Waterlife range which is s&s safe.
> Waterlife


Thank you @sparkyweasel - that sounds like a contender for sure. I’ve ordered some and I’ll do a bit more reading on it


----------

